# my computer does not recognize my speakers



## francisco

my operating system is windows xp.

i connect my speakers, and i don't get a sound out of them. i checked the connection, and they are properly connected. i also tried my headphones, and they do not work. 

this problem started since i installed a new windows xp in my computer.

i click on control panel. then i click on sounds, speech, and audio devices. then i click on sounds and audio devices properties. then i click on volume tab, and it says, "No Audio Devices". then i click on audio tab, and it says, "No Playback Devices". the computer does not recognize my speakers. why? i need help. thanks.


----------



## run4it

did u install the sound drivers.  when i do a clean install of windows i get no sound until i install the proper drivers for it.


----------



## francisco

run4it said:
			
		

> did u install the sound drivers.  when i do a clean install of windows i get no sound until i install the proper drivers for it.



thank you for you help. i really appreciated. but now i don't know how to install the proper sound driver. do i need to purchase it? how do i know which one is the proper one? thanks again.


----------



## computerhakk

francisco said:
			
		

> thank you for you help. i really appreciated. but now i don't know how to install the proper sound driver. do i need to purchase it? how do i know which one is the proper one? thanks again.


yes you proably didn't install it.. do you know what kind of sound card you have? if not...

is your computer pre-biult for you? meaning its dell, compaq, gateway.. etc.. computers that you bought from a manufacture and is already set up with an OS? if so.. they should have a restore/recovery disk.. look for it, and the sound driver should be in there.

if NOT

click
Start>run>dxdiag

if a prompts come up, click yes or no, your choice(but read it if you want it or not)

then check under the "sounds" tab for your sound card

then google for the driver.. or go to driverguide.com and try to find it.


----------



## francisco

*thanks everybody for their help!!!*

i have sound now!!!

i went to www.hp.com

there they were able to detect my computer system through the internet and tell the correct sound driver for me. also i was able to download the correct sound driver for free for my os (windows xp home edition). i am happy now. i have sound. thanks again!!!!


----------



## run4it

no problem.  btw, i've never seen a driver download that wasnt free.


----------



## one&onlyy

*i also need help*

hey i have the same problem.
but i did that whole 'Start>run>dxdiag' or whatever and it said i have no sound devices so i have no driver.
the problem is, i DO have sound device and its hooked up to the comp but my comp is totally ignoring it.
i have no idea the manufacturer of my audio device but before i cleaned out my desktop, it worked perfectly with this comp. PLEASE HELP ME
its not use doing homework without music............


----------



## johnb35

What computer do you have?  Is it an HP, Comnpaq, Dell?  And what model number is it?  Or is it a custom build?


----------



## effinMaster

GO into the device manager and see what it says if it has an unknown device when you plug it in then you know its the drivers


----------



## bestrapper05

for real you have sound how did you get sound cuz i went to the hp thing but what do you put so it can give you the drivers


----------



## johnb35

bestrapper05 said:


> for real you have sound how did you get sound cuz i went to the hp thing but what do you put so it can give you the drivers



Can you explain the issue you are having?  Are you needing drivers for you HP computer?  What model of HP do you have?


----------



## mabe

*My computer won't recognize my speakers*

THANK  YOU!!!! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH! I did exactly what you said and it worked - yes! Thaaaank you If I could not figure this out in the next half hour I was on my way to spending $55 with the Geek squad. Thank you to all of you who made this possible and thankgoodness for this site, Google and the internet. Life is good.


----------

